
What’s more important: a college degree or being born rich? - chrismealy
http://mattbruenig.com/2013/06/13/whats-more-important-a-college-degree-or-being-born-rich/
======
e3pi
Where have you been for the past week?

The answer is being a conscientious high school dropout with a keyboard.

